# I have to share some good news



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I'm not sure where to put this, it's not bird related, but I have to share this because I'm on cloud nine. 
Before we moved we lived in NYS, my daughters school had a singing competiton and my daughter who was 12 years old at the time took first place in the solo contest, the crowd loved her. We moved to NC and found there are opportunities. She will be going in to the 9th grade, so we had to choose a school for her to go to. Well! one of the schools is the Magnet school, it's a school of the arts. They focus on a child talent like music, drama, art, etc. My daughter went and auditioned for them and they loved her, but they do a lottery and names are drawn. Her audition was in Jan. for singing and we had to until March to see if she would be one of the lucky ones that got into this school because not everyone gets into these schools. The letter came today and I was nervous, we opened the letter to find her name was picked and she will be going to The Northwest School Of The Arts. I'm on cloud nine, actually we are all on cloud nine, and right now I have tears of joy, and we are taking her out to dinner to celebrate. I just had to share this good news with everyone.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

littlestar said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm not sure where to put this, it's not bird related, but I have to share this because I'm on cloud nine.
> Before we moved we lived in NYS, my daughters school had a singing competiton and my daughter who was 12 years old at the time took first place in the solo contest, the crowd loved her. We moved to NC and found there are opportunities. She will be going in to the 9th grade, so we had to choose a school for her to go to. Well! one of the schools is the Magnet school, it's a school of the arts. They focus on a child talent like music, drama, art, etc. My daughter went and auditioned for them and they loved her, but they do a lottery and names are drawn. Her audition was in Jan. for singing and we had to until March to see if she would be one of the lucky ones that got into this school because not everyone gets into these schools. The letter came today and I was nervous, we opened the letter to find her name was picked and she will be going to The Northwest School Of The Arts. I'm on cloud nine, actually we are all on cloud nine, and right now I have tears of joy, and we are taking her out to dinner to celebrate. I just had to share this good news with everyone.


That is great..........maybe a future American Idol contestant????? Does she watch that? I'm a BIG fan........congratulations...??? (PSST......what's her name? LOL)
Oh, and enjoy dinner.......we just went out.......to McDonalds.....LOL


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Renee, Thank so much. Her name is Ashlee and we are also big fans of American Idol. You never know one day she might be on American Idol, that would be nice. I go to McDonald's, I like their salads and chocolate milk shakes. Ashlee wants to go to Stool pigeons, so I guess that's were are going.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulaions to Ashlee! How exciting for all of you!
I am in New York, but for some reason I have actually heard of "Stool Pigeons."
Hope you guys had a wonderful celebration.

Phyll


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Mary Ann,

Great news!

Congratulations to your daughter!

When she makes it big, we will be able to say we "knew her when..."

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary Ann,

Congratulations to your daughter, how absolutely awesome. We will be looking forward to hearing more on any upcoming events/auditions.

Thank you for sharing this with us and enjoy your evening!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful news, Mary Ann! Congratulations Ashlee! Enjoy your celebration tonight!

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you everyone. 
We had a wonderful time tonight, but tomorrow I'll have her post to you because I know she will want to thank ya'll herself. Here is the link to the video of her singing for the time in front of people for the first time at age 12, and she was so nervous. In the video you will here cheering and clapping both, my digital shut off about 5 seconds before she got through, but everyone at the end stood up, cheered, clapped, and whistled. My daughter Ashlee was the only one that got cheered along with three standing ovations, I hope I spelled it right and of course I cried. I actually told her when she looked at the audience to picture them in their underwear. I couldn't tell her what my college professor told us which was picture the audience naked . But I want you to know since that time her voice is got a whole lot better, and this is also the song she sang when she had to audition for the school. The teacher who did the auditions loved her voice, and this time she wasn't nervous.
Well here's the link if you would like to see it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ek70skNH4Rw

Here is also the clipping from the paper.









Phyll, In the City they may have a Sports Bar called Stool Pigeons there being the City is so big, but I know I never saw one in Upstate NY. Upstate doen't have much there except bad weather all the time . Their food is really good.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mary Ann, I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU and Ashlee!! That's just AWESOME!!

Ashlee, we will all be waiting to hear GREAT THINGS ABOUT YOU!

*CONGRATULATIONS AND THE VERY BEST TO YOU!!*

I KNOW YOU WILL DO JUST FINE!!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Shi, Thank you so much. I'm going to let her post because I know she wants to thank everyone herself. At first she said I was embarrassing her because I was telling everyone, but she got over it . I told her it's a mom thing and when she has children of her own she will understand.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is wonderful news, Mary Ann. Thank you for sharing it with us.
!

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations to Ashlee.
How exciting. Thank you for sharing the wonderful news with us.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary Ann, congratulations on having such a talented daughter. I enjoyed the video. Does she have a voice coach? I'm glad she is able to further her music education. I know you're very proud of her.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you so much and your welcome.

Maggie, She doesn't have a voice coach, but what is nice is this school has coaches there that will train her voice. Most of their students have gone on to Broadway and other great singing careers. It's a chance of life time for her and I am really proud of her.


----------

